

 What are your thoughts on the design and functionality of this site? - Nima2712
http://www.bakenook.com
My attempt at building a web site for my friend's baking business. Done entirely in HTML/CSS/jQuery.
Critique, suggestions, etc. much-appreciated.<p>I'm also ready to do pro-bono work for causes I deem worthy. My contact information is in the footer of the site. I'm happy to hear from you, if you need a site.<p>Thank you HN readers!
======
leeHS
Good start, but it needs to be better.

A few things off the top of my head: 1\. It took me ten seconds to figure out
you are a catering company. It should have only taken me 2 seconds. 2\. Don't
like the girl. What is she holding? I just jumped over to istockphoto.com and
did a search for "catering" and found a dozen images you could buy for $15
that are better. 3\. Also, I don't mean to keep picking on the girl, but
nothing about her says "catering" to me. 4\. Nothing feels connected. The
title, mission statement, and the girl, all seem like they are just floating.

Good luck! Hope I helped.

------
ricardobeat
Functionality currently seems to be zero - it has no useful information.

The design is not working well for me, if I had to say one thing that would be
make it simpler, in every aspect.

------
leeHS
If you're struggling with design, head over to 99designs.com

------
stray
Think in terms of what actions you'd like your user to take. Perhaps you'd
like the user to order something from the catering service?

You have _maybe_ 3 seconds to grab my attention, and fancy screen sliding
isn't going to do it.

Don't make me think.

I personally hate the color palette too, but I can't articulate what's wrong
with it.

I hope this helps...

